# ***** and Coyotes



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

What would be the best size longspring trap to use when trapping *****, foxes, and the ocaisional coyote that might pass through?


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

**** a #11

Fox a #2

Coyote #3

But why do you want to use longsprings, there are many better traps on the market. Granted LS traps are nice in frozen ground.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

What about coilspring? I just want to get some of the foothold traps when I'm trapping along shelterbelts when fur is prime because they are cheap and there won't be any pets around. In places where pets are a danger I'm going to use Lil Griz Getters because I went to a different sporting goods store and they have them there for only $19. The shelterbelts where I'm going to trap ***** also might have a few coyotes in there.


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Each style of trap has its place so it is hard to say this one or that one.

Lil'Griz are a great trap, I use them in farmyards and around areas with pets also, but they are expensive.

Coilspring for **** is touchy, expecially if you don't have the ability to modify them. I use 1.5 coils for water sets because I don't need to worry about chewing, on land I would use the same trap but with mod's or the #11 LS is a good choice.

Coyote, again there are as many preferred traps as there are opinions! Personnaly I use #3 Montgomery dogless for coyotes, the down side they are not made anymore. The closest thing to them is the #3 Montana made by Gerald Schmitt and John Graham.

Another trap that I really like for coyote is the Bridger 1.65 OS. Is has a smaller jaw size but great holding power for coyotes. With the smaller jaw size you need to make sure you place your trap in the exact right spot.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I don't think I'm going to purposely try to trap coyotes my first year. So I might just stick to some dirt hole sets with marshmallows and a mollases syrup mix of lure. on one of the trapping supply stores they have a little auger for digging a hole for **** cuffs so I might get one of those for digging dirtholes unless there is something cheaper that I could use. What are some other good land sets that I could use that usually won't get a coyote? the reason I asked my first question was because I thought there would be a midsize trap that would work for them both. But since there isn't I think I will just stick to sets where I will just get *****.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Keep in mind that even though you may be targeting ****, catching a coyote isn't out of the question (with footholds). With that said, be sure & stake your traps to hold a coyote in the event you did catch one.

I have a friend I suggested trying some PVC sets for ****, which he used fishoil as an attractant......and caught 2 coyotes, both in #1.5 Northwoods I'd modified for him.

Smitty


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

What is a pvc set? What do you use for anchors? Do they come with the trap or can you buy them seperate where you buy the traps? Sorry about all the questions. I have always used cage traps but them things are just do darn expensive so I'm new to this style.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

A PVC set is made by using a piece of PVC pipe, can be made on a creek/ditch bank extenting over the water, with the trap bedded just under the waters surface, or can be used as a land-set, with the pipe at a 45* angle & the trap bedded under the open end of the pipe. In either case, the pipe is used as a bait/lure holder. The main idea is to have the trap set as to catch the **** working at trying to get the "goodies" out of the end of the pipe. It also serves as a good visual attractor......but keep in mind when it comes to trap thieves if you have that problem in your area.

By "anchoring" I was refering to the manner in which your trap is staked or fastened. I use mostly Berkshire cablestakes on land & T-handle rebar for water. Any trap supplier should also carry trapstakes, either cable or rebar (slidewires, cable, or rod on drowner sets, or drags are other methods).

You might benefit from reading thru the back pages of posts on this forum.....you might find alot of answers there as well as some info you might not even know you need.

Smitty


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Will do.


----------



## flatlander (Feb 28, 2006)

Are longsprings best in frozen ground. Because it freezes pretty fast up here and it prevented me from catching a fox last year. All of my attempts at snow sets have failed.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

flatlander said:


> Are longsprings best in frozen ground. Because it freezes pretty fast up here and it prevented me from catching a fox last year. All of my attempts at snow sets have failed.


Some trappers claim so. Personally I think it would depend upon the particular set.

Sounds as though you're nor freeze-proofing your sets. There are a couple of (old) posts on this subject as well. I will tell you ahead of time, keeping sets working in freeze/thaw weather requires additional work.

Smitty


----------



## flatlander (Feb 28, 2006)

I did start freeze proofing them after the fox stepped on my frozen trap but then I had lots of problems with snow drifting. I want to figure out a way to make a flat set and bed my trap in snow without it freezing in.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

You can make sets in the snow just as you would dirt, which includes sifting snow back over your trap.

If your days consist of temps that exceed freezing in the daytime, but dip under freezing at night, snow will melt & re-freeze. I'd sweep an area of snow, chop a trapbed in the frozen ground, bed your trap (solidly) and cover with dry dirt or peat. I add-in somesort of antifreeze, usually HEET ice melt, in layers with the dry material I cover my trap with.

If you're saying the snow drifts over your sets too deep to enable your sets to function, you need to note where the snow isn't drifting nearby & move your sets to that location, or clear the drifted snow from your sets.

Another option is to place your trap into a baggie, or layer it between 2 pieces of saran wrap. However if the snow above the trap thaws, refreezes & "crusts", your set may be unable to operate.

Smitty


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

flatlander said:


> Are longsprings best in frozen ground.


In frozen ground I would say no. The spring of a longspring has alot of surface on it that has to push up through the dirt to fire. If the ground is frozen or even muddy the trap may still fire but the speed of the trap may be slowed down from the frozen dirt that it has to push up which can lead to a toe catch or no catch at all. Properly waxed dirt or bone dry dirt would be the best option in this situation.

Trap sizes I prefer are,

**** - 1.5
fox - 1.5
coyote - #3 with A #2 a close second.

For all three critters I like the Bridger 1.65 with #2 springs installed. Awsome holding power and gives a decent pad catch on all three of the animals I mentioned above


----------



## trapper58 (Jul 15, 2007)

oke:
The best thing I have done while trapping up north was to use peat moss under my sets and inside the trap jaws. The peat won't hold the water so it retards freezing. If the sun causes the snow to melt it passes thru the peat and does not hard freeze the set. There is no smell fron the peat and I use it very sucessfully on fox and yote sets.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

But if your trap is bedded into a "bowl" dug into frozen ground, and the "bowl" fills with moisture (snow melt, etc.) what happens then with no type of anti-freeze when it re-freezes?

Smitty


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh!, oh!, I know!, I know!. Uhhmmm... your trap freezes down as solid as a brick s**t house right?!...


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

lol......give that man a dollar! :lol:

Smitty


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

You give him a dollar, I need mine for gas!!!! LOL :beer:


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Lol, come on now, I need that dollar for gas.


----------



## trapper58 (Jul 15, 2007)

I must say that there is no cure for a hard freeze as you two point out. If it hard froze then yes they did freeze like a rock. For the most part though my area didn't hard freeze that often, but it did happen. If it got that bad I trip the sets and re-made them when it thawed.
Hey, I will take the dollar though! 
I went to the New York Trapping Convention this year but next year I will go to the Pa Trapping Show. I now live in Texas but I like to go to the shows up north to get supplies.

No more freezing for me fellas! :beer:


----------

